# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  YK-11 liver toxic?

## Marcus G

I can't seem to find any info on liver toxicity and was wondering if anyone has taken it and had liver values checked.?

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

No but its pretty much a sarm and liver toxicity should be one of the less concerns for healthy adults.

----------


## Marcus G

Oh I agree on it shouldn't be a concern however there isn't any data on the matter hence asking the question if anyone has had liver checked while using it.

----------


## numbere

YK-11 is not a SARM, it is a designer anabolic steroid . 

If you compare the chemical structures of YK-11 to test and the backbone of SARMs you can see that YK-11 is a synthetic anabolic steroid. 

YK-11 was likely classified as a SARM in an attempt to get research funding or a release to conduct animal testing. 

Currently there is no data available on how YK-11 is metabolized. 

However, analysis of YK-11's chemical structure will reveal that it has four methyl groups. 

Thus, YK-11 will be strenuous on the liver. 

SARMs are less taxing on the liver than anabolic steroids and their derivatives because SARMs contain a halocarbon in place of methyl groups. 

YK-11 facilitates the production of the protein follistatin, which is associated with prostate cancer and bone disease. 

YK-11 is only a partial AR agonist.

This means that if taken alone YK-11 may result in loss of strength. 

YK-11 is structurally similar to DHT. 

DHT has can cross the blood brain barrier so YK-11 may effect your CNS or have unknown affects on progesterone receptors. 

You'd have to be naive or crazy to use YK-11 because there is absolutely no data available on it's safety.

----------


## Marcus G

That's some useful info there thank you

----------


## numbere

> That's some useful info there thank you


I can see you're a smart guy from your posts. 

Don't be taken advantage of con artists. 

The guys pushing all these _safe alternatives to steroids_ are full of BS 99% of the time. 

For the most part this is an unrelated market and these guys are cashing in by selling misinformation.

----------


## Marcus G

> I can see you're a smart guy from your posts. 
> 
> Don't be taken advantage of con artists. 
> 
> The guys pushing all these _safe alternatives to steroids_ are full of BS 99% of the time. 
> 
> For the most part this is an unrelated market and these guys are cashing in by selling misinformation.


I do remember now reading an article about the structure being more similar to steroids hormones rather than a sarm

----------


## numbere

> I do remember now reading an article about the structure being more similar to steroids hormones rather than a sarm


Have a look for yourself. 

You don't need an organic chemistry degree to see the similarities and differences between the molecules. 

Testosterone 


DHT


YK-11 


Andarine (S4) 


Ostarine

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> YK-11 is not a SARM, it is a designer anabolic steroid . 
> 
> If you compare the chemical structures of YK-11 to test and the backbone of SARMs you can see that YK-11 is a synthetic anabolic steroid. 
> 
> YK-11 was likely classified as a SARM in an attempt to get research funding or a release to conduct animal testing. 
> 
> Currently there is no data available on how YK-11 is metabolized. 
> 
> However, analysis of YK-11's chemical structure will reveal that it has four methyl groups. 
> ...


he didnt ask for a sciencereport on yk. He wanted to know about if it is toxic.

But u fill your answer up with pretty much all the info/bullshit out there to..i dunno, justify your ratings??..

We know its a partial AR agonist and actually can make u weaker. I wanna add in, experts dont know if the positive charachetristics about yk is enough to defeat this.

Bottom line, play safe, play fair, dont brag and flash. Im sick of guys which cant let the mirror alone, just for one singel day.

(Its ok guy, just trying to find out what he is running)

----------


## Marcus G

I belive the reason he highlighted it as being structuraly similar to steroids was in fact because of this we can assume it does have some effect on the liver.

----------


## Ashop

> That's some useful info there thank you


Incredible knowledge,,,much respect! Great info on YK-11

----------


## NACH3

> he didnt ask for a sciencereport on yk. He wanted to know about if it is toxic.
> 
> But u fill your answer up with pretty much all the info/bullshit out there to..i dunno, justify your ratings??..
> 
> We know its a partial AR agonist and actually can make u weaker. I wanna add in, experts dont know if the positive charachetristics about yk is enough to defeat this.
> 
> *Bottom line, play safe, play fair, dont brag and flash. Im sick of guys which cant let the mirror alone, just for one singel day.
> *
> (Its ok guy, just trying to find out what he is running)


A bit hypocritical of you say, Sil... he sure knows his shit & why would you be pushing all these SARMs on other members with no scientific data?! That's what we do here... you know that 

And Numbere just gave MG all the info he needs to make his decision and I'd say it one of the best posts I've seen as it has backing(just look at the pics of the structure)!

----------


## hollowedzeus

Numbere for president. One of the best posts I've seen on here. Had no idea about yk11. It's a very hidden fact that it's a steroid .

Damn you sarm companies. Lying to us..
.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Numbere for president. One of the best posts I've seen on here. Had no idea about yk11. It's a very hidden fact that it's a steroid .
> 
> Damn you sarm companies. Lying to us..
> .


https://www.eroids.com/og/sarms-the-...c-effect/yk-11

Before u suck him harder u should look into this blog. Displaying a bloodtest also showing no elevated liverenzymes 5 days post yk-11 cycle and the dude drank vodka during his cycle too.

There are thousands who use yk-11 and i have not seen anybody crying about liverfailure.

But...seen it a million times from superdrol, dbol , anadrol etc

Just because it has four methyl group were not talking about the 17aa-shit that really tax the liver

----------


## numbere

> https://www.eroids.com/og/sarms-the-...c-effect/yk-11
> 
> Before u suck him harder u should look into this blog. Displaying a bloodtest also showing no elevated liverenzymes 5 days post yk-11 cycle and the dude drank vodka during his cycle too.
> ...


If you want to have a conversation then you need to converse like and adult, drop the toilet talk. 

The link you provided to e r o i d s proves nothing. 

We have no idea of the purity the YK-11 that guy was using. 

He even stated the he thought the RAD140, from the same supplier as YK-11, was actually letrozole . 




> Just because it has four methyl group were not talking about the 17aa-shit that really tax the liver


Actually we are talking about "the 17aa-shit that really tax the liver." 

Here's a short Chemistry lesson. 

An alkyl group is a pice of a molecule with the formula CnH2n+1, where n is a whole number. 

A methyl group is an alkyl with the formula CH3.

17 alpha alkylation (17aa) is the addition of an alkyl group to the alpha position of the 17th carbon of the steroid backbone.

YK-11 is a 17aa anabolic steroid. 

Steroid backbone 


YK-11


There is no reliable data available on it's liver toxicity other than it's chemical structure.

We need to wait for peer reviewd data from animal or human testing before drawing any concrete conclusions. 

Until this takes place we should place more faith in The Laws of Chemistry over an e r o i d s thread.

----------


## Mr.BB

A+ for your patience N

e r o i d thread ?!?!?! Ahahah, for real???

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> If you want to have a conversation then you need to converse like and adult, drop the toilet talk. 
> 
> The link you provided to e r o i d s proves nothing. 
> 
> We have no idea of the purity the YK-11 that guy was using. 
> 
> He even stated the he thought the RAD140, from the same supplier as YK-11, was actually letrozole . 
> 
> 
> ...


:-(....ill get u some day...have NO doubt. So chemistrystudent..thats what u are?. And now u are using it for max effort. I have a MCSE diploma u know. And a CiscoCNA. And i can very weel use some of that nerdknowledge in one of the steroidthreads to make you look like a fool.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Dont believe it?...very well..



See?...u should know if uR up against me u gonna loose.

Now tell me...whos tha man???

And yes, that is Bill Gates`signature in the corner.

----------

